# Tis I!



## Oestaira (May 6, 2006)

Well hello everyone! I didn't properly introduce myself before, so I thought I would now...The name's Jill, Jillian, Jilly, Jilly-Chan, whatever you wanna call me.
I'm in my 20's and live in central texas. I have an over abundance of cats, two ferrets, a rat terrier, and two sugar gliders (nocturnal, arboreal, gliding, australian marsupials, that's a mouth full!)
I'm a major animal lover and am currently looking for a nice stretch of land to finaly get horses on. I was raised in Europe and spent most of my life with animals. 
I'm also an artist (see my avatar <--- or my signature V) and a writer...and an avid poster!
Glad to meet you ^-^.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard. What part of Texas are you :?:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!  Are you on deviant art btw? You can post your art on here :wink: .


----------



## Oestaira (May 6, 2006)

I'm in central texas, Killeen
and yes, I have a DA account, but DA has been on my bad side for about 2 years now. *laughs*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What's your username, why is DA on your bad side? 8O


----------



## Oestaira (May 6, 2006)

My account is pretty barren as of late on account of DA's stringent rules over the past couple of years...I'll PM you the addy, it's not for kiddies ^-^


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm on DA.
"Last logged in: 1w something mins and a few seconds"
well I'm kind-of on DA  
Anyways....
WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

